# vivarium stack



## paceman (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for some one who builds stacks, looking for 3 44" x 18" x18", have only found people who are the other end of the country.am in Northampton. dont mind travelling reasonable distance (70 miles )


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

i am about 85 miles, m3 j3 camberley - close enough?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya

Ill talk to somebody i know who makes viv's

I am based in milton keynes and go to northants regularly so not to far away


----------



## paceman (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks, if you could let me know prices etc that would be good. size needs to be 44x18x18 possibly with a cupboard or shelves at the bottom.


----------



## gee281 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lotus Nut said:


> i am about 85 miles, m3 j3 camberley - close enough?


 
sorry to hijack this thread. how much would you charge for a 36x18x18??


----------

